# Traveling and carving



## Carvendive (Dec 18, 2018)

First, I'm SO new here that I haven't yet figured out how to search "within" a forum. That said, maybe some of you can share some of your carving specific travel jigs.

This year I'm going to a RV Park in s. Florida where they say they do carving. So I cobbled together a vice jigs that will supply all my needs for my current projects. (Reed and waterleaf molding for a new door for a antique drop front desk and 3 female forms that will support a tabletop.) Here's some photos.

Setup for Reed molding. Basically two anchor points with wedges to keep the elevation index's tight to the reed. Just noticed that the desatco clamp wasn't set. I use them to prevent lateral move.









Here is with my poor man's all position vise.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I rigged up that exact same water pipe vise for carving. I bolted it to a flat plywood seat to sit on. Anywhere you can sit you can carve.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

It looks like you have planned well for carving at the RV park in Florida, or anywhere else in your travels. The RV park will probably have a group meeting space with folding tables & chairs, so anything specialized to carving has to be supplied by the carvers. I have found it fairly easy to adapt my carving to RV travel.


----------



## Carvendive (Dec 18, 2018)

> ... The RV park will probably have a group meeting space with folding tables & chairs, ...
> 
> - Phil32


Hadn't thought about that, they may have nothing suitable to clamp my jig to. I'll call and see what's provided. Thanks for the heads up Phil32!


----------

